

DragonBox secretly teaches algebra to children - wslh
http://www.dragonboxapp.com/

======
ColinWright
I wrote a lengthy comment about this on a previous occasion when it was
discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4106567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4106567)

It has been submitted and discussed several times:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=dragonbox](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=dragonbox)

To reiterate my referenced comment, I think this is brilliant, but I have
reservations that I'd like to see addressed or allayed.

------
wslh
Anyone has more teaching resources like this?

